# Tabelle über *.swf-Datei



## karldetlef (23. Juli 2002)

Also, da ich weiß es könnte genausogut ins Flash-Forum, aber da ich gedacht habe, da es eher etwas mit HTML, CSS oder JAva zu tun hat.
Ich will nämlich ein Flash-MOvie machen, dass zusammenhängt, und den Text, wegen der Komfortablität? dennoch als HTML machen....!
Und genau deshalb sollte er über der SWF sein, in einem Bereich total in der Mitte, oder so.
Ich weiß, man kann die *.swf Datei transparent machen, aber das geht ja nur in Netscape,k und ich will halt gerne, dass es überall geht.

thx


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (23. Juli 2002)

kA ob des geht
versuch mal mit eben (<div>) und ner absoluten position


----------



## karldetlef (24. Juli 2002)

Sorry, aber ich hab wohl vergessen zu sagen, dass ihr davon ausgehen solltet, dass ich in CSS, und in HTML, alles was über die Grundkenntnisse rüber gehen, ein nOOb bin  
In HTML nicht das totale nOOb aber in CSS schon...


----------



## davedigital (24. Juli 2002)

würds auch so machen wie schon "the real toolkid" geschrieben hat:

<div style="position:absolute; top:100px; left:100px; z-index:1;"
    <!--hier kommt das flash-movie rein-->
</div>

<div style="position:absolute; top:100px; left:100px; z-index:2;"
    <!--hier kommt die html-table mit dem text rein-->
</div>

für top&left kannst du natürlich eigene positionsangaben verwenden...

davedigital


----------



## karldetlef (24. Juli 2002)

Aha thx... 
Und ähem, wie kann ich GENAU die Mitte ansteuern, mit px is ja etwas blöd, wenn einer ne höhere Auflösung hat, oder ne geringere...
Und wie sieht das dann aus, is das mit jedem Browser kompatibel?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (24. Juli 2002)

dafür kannst du diese javascript berechnung nehmen:
LeftPosition = (screen.width) ? (screen.width-w)/2 : 0;
TopPosition = (screen.height) ? (screen.height-h)/2 : 0;
die variablen w/h müssen dann der größe vom flash film entsprechen
dann wird er zentriert


----------



## karldetlef (24. Juli 2002)

Hum, wenn es anders nicht funktioniert, dann werde ich es einmal so versuchen.
Ich muss aber dennoch erstmal ein wenig "designen", und dann werde ich sehen, wie ich es schlussendlich machen werden, vielleicht versuch ich es dann mitm Javascript, obwhol ich mir überlegt habe, dass ich die Tabelle, die dann drüber soll, wahrscheinlich nicht genau in der Mitte sein wird, was mich wieder vor das gleiche Prob stellt. Aber egal, thx nochmal, das mitm <div> is auf jedenfall wichtig, weil ich es ja damit übereinander machen kann 

greetz


----------



## karldetlef (24. Juli 2002)

Jetzt ist mir gerade was eingefallen, nämlich wenn ich den Text, in der Tabelle so reinmache, wird er viel zu lange....
Mit einem IFrame gehts ja auch nicht, weil man das nciht ansteuern kann, und auch nicht mit anderen Browsern kompatibel ist, und mit normalen Frames gehts auch nicht, weil ich dann ja den Flashflim wohl kaum mehr einbauen kann...
Was mach ich? Muss ich jetzt doch mit Flash das ganze machen?


----------



## davedigital (24. Juli 2002)

ja, wenn der text zu lang ist, machst den <div>-tag mit der tabelle einfach scrollbar:

<div style=".... max-width:200px; max-height:200px; overflow:auto;">

<table>
   ...
</table>

</div>


jetzt erscheint eine scroll-bar sobald der text grösser als die 200x200px ist..


----------



## sam (24. Juli 2002)

vergiss es und mach besser alles in flash...
der flashfilm ist (egal was du machst) immer im vordergrund, also kannste nix drüberlegen...


----------



## karldetlef (25. Juli 2002)

Ich habs jetzt probiert, und naja, stimmt schon....
Aber man kann im IE, den Flash-Film transparent machen, soll heißen, dass es man die Tabelle dann sieht...! (mit wmode=transparent oder so ähnlich)
Leider nur im IE, also im Opera gehts nicht, das hab ich probiert 

Ach und zu davedigital  Das geht irgendwie nicht...! Die einzige Scrollbar die kommt, is die normale an der Seite, aber die Tabelle oder so, das geht nicht.....  
So hab ichs probiert...:

```
<div style="position:absolute; top:100px; left:250px; z-index:2; max-width:100px; max-height:100px; overflow:auto;">
<table border=0><tr><td align=left valign=top>
<h1>Endlich sind Ferien!<br>
[...]ganz viele Ferien :)
</h1>
</td></tr>
</table>
</div> 

<div style="position:absolute; z-index:1; top:50px; left:200px;">
<EMBED wmode=transparent WIDTH="600" HEIGHT="450" src="Film1.swf"></EMBED>
</div>
```
Und so gehts dann auch mitm Movie, aber wie gesagt wohl nur im IE

Aber was anderes, ich hab genau das mal bei Sport1.de gesehen. So ne Werbung, das war !!ein!! Flashmovie, wo man aber 2 Teile gesehen hat, und der Rest war bedeckt, vom TEXT! Und da flog der Ball, aus dem einem Movie-Teil in das andere.
Also ein normaler Banner, und so an der Seite, und wenn man es markiert hat, dann hat man gesehen, dass es eigentlich ein großer war!!!
Hat das jemand auch gesehen, is schon 1-2 Wochen her, aber wie ham die das gemacht?


----------



## davedigital (25. Juli 2002)

hab mir das auf sport1.de jetzt auch angesehen.. würd mich wirklich interessieren wie das funktioniert!!
also, wer ne idee hat - bitte posten!

naja, dann kann man nix machen, wenn das mit der scroll-bar nicht funkt, habs auch nur gelesen...


----------

